# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Παλμογράφος ΟWON SDS1202 - 200MHz 2CH

## SProg

Αγοράστηκε πριν 3 χρόνια και δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σχεδόν καθόλου, ούτε η ζελατίνα έχει βγει από την οθόνη. 

IMG_20220720_185916.jpg

IMG_20220720_190331.jpg

IMG_20220720_192844.jpg

Τιμή 250eu.

----------


## SProg

Νέα τιμή 180eu

----------

pet (30-08-22)

----------

